# Second annual MP Christmasfest, 2011!



## nvthis (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok kiddies, looks like it's that time again  So, crack yer beans and cut yer clones. 

The original object of the game is to harvest as close to Christmas eve or Christmas day as possible. October 15th marks the 10 week point to Christmas eve, so get 'em ready! Think we all learned last year how important it is to mind the time  

And, of course, we will still do the holiday recipe swap and any other fun stuff we can think of along the way..

If ya want to join in on the festivities, just post here. Any questions, feel free to ask IRISH or myself.. 

Looks like I will be running an all Kush Christmas.. BKGK, XXX OG, Banana OG, Banana Kush, Mango OG, Mad Dog OG, Ghost OG, Lemon Larry OG, Suge Pure Master Kush and Alien Kush (2 phenos). If I can get 'em to fit, I will throw in LVPK and Bubba as well.. Wow! Should be a great run... 

Ok folks, the time clock is now officially ticking.. Get 'em in. October 15th is right around the corner


----------



## burner (Aug 28, 2011)

ho ho ho ...i'm in. I'll be running LA Confidential and OG Kush x Cheese#1. Is there a start date to start veg?


----------



## nvthis (Aug 28, 2011)

Nope, anytime. But it's only 1 1/2 months away til Oct 15th


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2011)

I am sure I will hve something to enter...maybe my Rez SD x Chemdog DD.
Not rushing xmas here though...


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 28, 2011)

Can I get RD1


----------



## nvthis (Aug 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Can I get RD1


 
Now Nouve... You know better... :ignore:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweet Christmas goodness Irish! Some of those killers ya got on sound like the "Bomb", and some sound "Crazy", lol.. Can't wait to see them... You feel like decorating trees this year?


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice list of up and comers ya both got there......sounds like Dank R Us.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice list of up and comers ya both got there......sounds like Dank R Us.


 
I can almost hear "Deck the Halls" from stage left now


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I may have to drop one of my femed freebee's of TH Seeds Burmese Kush into some soil and name her Mrs. Claus!!  :hubba: 

I'm in...though it says it only goes 7 1/2 weeks flowering, so I'll have to break out the calendar and make myself a note as to when to start her.

Oh my, this hobby is addicting!!


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 29, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, I may have to drop one of my femed freebee's of TH Seeds Burmese Kush into some soil and name her Mrs. Claus!!  :hubba:
> 
> I'm in...though it says it only goes 7 1/2 weeks flowering, so I'll have to break out the calendar


Mine went a oil over 9 weeks


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 29, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Mine went a oil over 9 weeks



Hmmm...well, that could make things interesting.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Hmmm...well, that could make things interesting.


 
Mine was 20% amber at just shy of 8 weeks i think it was 53 days, and awesome smoke, you will enjoy.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 30, 2011)

I am down with the Kush Xmas, except that mine will all be purple (if I gotta go to San Fran/Oaksterdam to get Purple Kush clones, I shall).:woohoo:


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 30, 2011)

im in maybe ill do burmese kush & larry og lol


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll join in, i have some Hash Passion and some homegrown purple beans, i wanna grow out, maybe ill get lucky and get some pollen to cross em


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Okie dokie, let's get this back up to the top and get some folks signed on!

May I introduce "Mrs. Claus".  Hopefully she will have me doing a nice bit of harvesting on Christmas Eve.  


She is TH Seeds Burmese Kush (fem).  Put into the soil on 9-2-11.  I figure I'll put her in a little early so I can see just how quickly she grows and use that information to time my flowering start date.  If she's a slow grower, I'll have time to get a little more size on her, but if she's fast, I'll have a wonderful Christmas surprise!  :icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 13, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Okie dokie, let's get this back up to the top and get some folks signed on!
> 
> May I introduce "Mrs. Claus". Hopefully she will have me doing a nice bit of harvesting on Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


 
it may be a pheno thing but i ran a BuKu (aka burmese kush) and it finnished in somthing like 52 days, and it smokes wicked good.

my buku stayed short in veg and very little stretch in flower, but again that could be pheno related.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 13, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> it may be a pheno thing but i ran a BuKu (aka burmese kush) and it finnished in somthing like 52 days, and it smokes wicked good.
> 
> my buku stayed short in veg and very little stretch in flower, but again that could be pheno related.


 
LOL i just realized i posted almost the same thing a few posts up, see its good smoke, LOL.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL i just realized i posted almost the same thing a few posts up, see its good smoke, LOL.



Much goodnesss to look forward too!!  :watchplant:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 13, 2011)

My Jack 47 and Lemon Skunk clones are rooting now noticed the very first roots today   woot woot My first cloning sucess.  Sounds like christmas will be a nice plan. Im in:icon_smile:


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm wit you guys....larry's for me....


----------



## Deathsmile (Sep 13, 2011)

Ill have 14 ICE clones fully Vegged out for a month, and flipped to Flowering by the middle of October, Just in time to join in the fun!

Hopefully we will ALL have some extra Trees in our homes this season ;]

*@Lemon Jack *Glad to hear about your Clones man, ive been reading your thread and was really pulling for ya! Good to see theyre rooting up for you :]


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> My Jack 47 and Lemon Skunk clones are rooting now noticed the very first roots today   woot woot My first cloning sucess.  Sounds like christmas will be a nice plan. Im in:icon_smile:




Awesome bro....glad you finally cleared that hurdle.   Now you hve a skill set that will enable you to hang on to any ultra dank strains you come across in your future grows.  Keeping moms and running clones is where it is at in my humble opinion.

I am a bubble cloner fan for life now. So easy.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad you could figure that out Hammy.. I built 3 diff ones and was never satisfied.. Grrrr... Might try again someday, but I won't get my hopes up..

Mine are cut and ready to root! Got an OG nitemare on the flat..

Looks like we got some fine folk to share the holidays with.. If you want you can run a separate journal and drop occasional pics here, or just run the journal here.. Oct 15 is comin quick!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2011)

I shld hve something special to run for this....will hve some birds in the air soon..... 

Hey nv what cloning method do you use bro?


----------



## nvthis (Sep 13, 2011)

I use grodan blocks.. My success ranges from about 99% in the winter to about 80% in the summer.


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I use grodan blocks.. My success ranges from about 99% in the winter to about 80% in the summer.




Interesting....never heard of them but I will hve to look into them. Always up to try something new.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Awesome bro....glad you finally cleared that hurdle.   Now you hve a skill set that will enable you to hang on to any ultra dank strains you come across in your future grows.  Keeping moms and running clones is where it is at in my humble opinion.
> 
> I am a bubble cloner fan for life now. So easy.




Lol actually my clones in my cloner have only been there for 3 days so no roots yet I do however have 5 in Rockwool cubes That are starting to put on new growth and I have seen One taproot and I know I shouldnt of but i broke one block open (carefully) to see if it had roots and it had a real nice structure going on  so I carefully closed it back up and wrapped a ziptie around it to hold it closed.

Darn I just cant help myslef somethimes I just needed reassurance something was happening 
:watchplant:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry that i can't enter ... I think that will harvest late November and late January ... Damn ...


----------



## v35b (Sep 14, 2011)

My BuKu at 5 days of flower,and 4 weeks veg is only 15" but very bushy...I'm going to use MH for the first two weeks of flower to see if it slows the stretch...So far it has done just that.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 15, 2011)

hmmm, how bout some TCVG A-5?  got 4 lill ones goin...


----------



## Irish (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 19, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Interesting....never heard of them but I will hve to look into them. Always up to try something new.


Grodan is a brand of rockwool.  It seems to be popular among med clone growers because nearly every clone I've seen/acquired in a dispensary was rooted in Grodan.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 19, 2011)

TCVG!!!!!!!!! run that shite!  i got a couple TCVG crosses that are about 6"....some gorilla grape x garbage and Gorilla grape x a 78 skunk....cant wait


----------



## Irish (Sep 20, 2011)

we love pics from all santas lil helpers.  would love to see all you're crazy crosses. (a1-a11). see alot of people talking bout those seeds, and no actual grows being completed. maybe we get to see one here complete for christmas?  peace...


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2011)

Got a pm from the ol molasses master about jioning the xmas thread! Dropped some K C Brains mindbinder this morn! Had to put the 1k hps up...to risky to run it at this time so i'm going old cheffy school! This will be all CFL! :icon_smile:  Here we goooooooo:hubba:


----------



## Irish (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry chef. stepped out for a minute on my own mindbender. had plants to harvest, and that scissor hash put me down like four flats. haha. good to see you back brother. peace...

seed drop season is on. added yesterday, 
lemon larry x bluetooth
quad kush
rascals strawberry bubba x motas bubba/master kush
hoosier daddy
popstar 
nirvana bubblicious x gorilla grape
gorilla grape x pure gold
gorilla grape x pink lemonade x pink lemonade

wheres my manners, almost forgot to bring the tree...:icon_smile:


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2011)

Dam Irish....that like an all you can smoke buffet!


----------



## Irish (Sep 23, 2011)

18 strains so far chef. one more drop next week, and you can call me baskin robbins.  ...


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright mister B&R! Here the ladies today! Little sprouts! Things going good here!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 15, 2011)

Heya folks! Drum roll, please...... Today is the day for all you 10 weekers out there... Hard to belive Christmas is a mere 70 days away.. So get 'em in now


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

Man I really wanted to be a part of this but I just don't think my cuts will be ready by then i could wait another weeks top to cut by christamas but I just don't think I will make it. Maybe I can just flip one so that I will have a lil something to show come christmas.


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine wont be........


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 18, 2011)

Well i flipped my moms yesterdat they had just gotten too out of control. So they will be my christmas harvest. . . . if I can contain them lol.  They are gonna get to big for my space im afraid.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 22, 2011)

It will be a Christmas recipe from me this year, and a bit of greenery. I'll have to go back and see if last years recipes got lost in the crash. :48:


----------



## Irish (Oct 24, 2011)

thats the spirit g2p.:hubba: 

wheres those tree pics everyone? throw em all in the mix if ya want. this whole room is set up for xmas harvest...enjoy...


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine wont be ready till next year!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 24, 2011)

Man Irish your room looks great so neat and organized


----------



## Irish (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks lemon jack. it's the plants that make the room. without them, its just a laundry room. 

chef, xmas comes twice a year brother!:icon_smile: get er lit... 

can nv come out to play?


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Here ya go Irish the mindbenders today! Got one lookin good the other cathing up. These were germed at different times! I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## akhockey (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive got a few that should be ready for Thanksgiving and a couple of hydro tubs that ought to be done right before Christmans. Giggity!!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 28, 2011)

chef, looking good my brother. the wee little one is showing signs of life now. ... always happy holidaze up here every year. nothing like fresh budz to bring in the new year. it's the gift that keeps giving...:hubba: ...


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

The Binders are doing well! Gave em thier first taste of nutes today! Thnx Irish! Don't think these will be ready in time!


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

Got some more of the ladies! Gonna be late but they'll show!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

Got the one girl lst....ing. While the other is lacking though still showing sings of life!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

I got My jack 47 throwing budsites everywhere now right on time for a christmas harvest   From the size of the beast I estimate it will be fairly substatial   I'll get a pic tommorow.


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2011)

Got a few more weeks er three till ladies go to flower!


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Nov 13, 2011)

lookin yummy


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2011)

$cotri$hro$e$ said:
			
		

> lookin yummy


Getting there sister!


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

Both ladies are doing good! Gonna flip these along with the cherylnobles i got going in about 30 days!


----------



## Irish (Nov 21, 2011)

maybe we'll get some company after turkey day chef. 

rudolph the red nose reindeer been hanging out with irish. he approves of the tree we picked out. what you think?   

:icon_smile:


----------



## the chef (Nov 21, 2011)

Shoot that sucker! Love the tree!


----------



## Irish (Nov 26, 2011)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful tree Irish. Hope you didn't shoot that cute little guy. That was a cool picture.


----------



## Irish (Nov 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful tree Irish. Hope you didn't shoot that cute little guy. That was a cool picture.


 
thats actually a doe.(girl).  i shot it with my camera. she was kind enough to pose a few minutes. how you like the red nose i put on her? lol. tried passing her off as rudolph. 

thank you rosebud...:icon_smile:


----------

